# Cowboy pen



## CWS (Aug 4, 2016)

My wife wanted a pen to give to her Dr. He wears cowboy boots at work even when he is in the operating room. This is a Penn State kit with a cowboy boot clip. Salted maple dyed and stabilized.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 4, 2016)

Very cool pen Curt, he's going to love it! Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 5, 2016)

Pen? What pen? All I see is an orange colored lump of delicious wood of some sorts....


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 5, 2016)

Just kidding. Looks good. I'm assuming you meant sPalted, and not salted? Either way looks good. Is it heavy like a celtic pen kit?
I like heavy....


----------



## CWS (Aug 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Just kidding. Looks good. I'm assuming you meant sPalted, and not salted? Either way looks good. Is it heavy like a celtic pen kit?
> I like heavy....


It is heavy and the tube is small (8mm) so it has a lot of wood around the tube. Very solid pen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2016)

Very nice! Great creation. Chuck


----------



## Ray D (Aug 5, 2016)

Looks great.


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 5, 2016)

Nicely  done.

Les


----------

